# New wheel brush ?



## Barker (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi, Over the weekend I helped out my mate Sam "ongargti" detailing a porsche and I had the job of cleaning the wheels, which in fairness were in a good condition but dusty with a few bits of tar here and there. Normally I would just wash the wheels with shampoo and mf because I can normally get to everything having long fingers .

As it was Sams detail he asked me to use megs wheel brightner with a brush (make unknown). I was very impressed how they came out (sorry no pics) and now I think I would like my own wheel brush to 

Now I have already decided on using megs wb as I find the megs apc a very good product for the money but i need a hand on choosing the best brush for the money.

I am not a serial detailer and only do roughly 1 car a week.

I have narrowed it down to 3 but to me there is such a big price differnce :doublesho

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=132

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/detailing_brushes.html

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/detail-brush-p-324.html

Any help or advice welcome

Regards Daryl


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

If you can stretch to it the EZ is the best, if not try a Vikan from I4 i have one of the smaller ones and they are pretty good


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Go for the Meguiars, its just as good as the EZ but doesnt snap lol

Simon


----------



## Looby (Jul 6, 2008)

exotic detail said:


> Go for the Meguiars, its just as good as the EZ but doesnt snap lol
> 
> Simon


I'd probly have a look in this thread ...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=81915

Before getting a megs one


----------



## Barker (Aug 7, 2008)

Gandi said:


> If you can stretch to it the EZ is the best, if not try a Vikan from I4 i have one of the smaller ones and they are pretty good


This one ?

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/cgi-bi...ng_Brush_Kit_1.html#a3_21AWCBKIT#a3_21AWCBKIT


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Vikan_Wheel_Rim_Brush_1.html

That one, its the best brush for under £10 IMHO other than that its the one you posted or the EZ again IMO


----------



## Barker (Aug 7, 2008)

Gandi said:


> http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Vikan_Wheel_Rim_Brush_1.html
> 
> That one, its the best brush for under £10 IMHO other than that its the one you posted or the EZ again IMO


Mmmm , The only thing that puts me off is the size . Do you have any problem reaching to the back as my own car has 18" wheels ?


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

My EZ detail brush has been great :thumb:

I don't have a Vikan but this looks good http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-and-tyres/vikan-extra-long-wheel-spoke-brush/prod_391.html


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

dont get a Megs brush, mine was ruined after 2 or 3 uses.

the EZ brush is fantastic, most people will tell you the same thing!


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

Sandro said:


> ......
> the EZ brush is fantastic, most people will tell you the same thing!


Until it snaps off


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Yep learnt the lesson the hard way, cant say enough just get the ez brush it will outlast the other brushes 3-4 times and perform better. If you go for the vulkan get the extra long one which is the same price as the ez! P.s. ordered my ez saturday, lol


----------



## Barker (Aug 7, 2008)

Ok, so the short list is

1-(vikan)http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-and-tyres/vikan-extra-long-wheel-spoke-brush/prod_391.html

2-(EZ)http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-and-tyres/ez-detail-brush/prod_480.html

Now looking at reveiws it looks like the EZ wins but i have also seen they can break. Who would recommend a supplier just in case it does break ?

Also I see some people use APC on the wheels and tyres . Is it worth buying the megs wheel brightner if i already have megs APC ?


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

I your Getting the Brush from CYC grab a 1ltr Bilberry Wheel cleaner


----------



## dionnfr (Aug 18, 2008)

EZ is the best, do yourself a favor and get the best.


----------



## Barker (Aug 7, 2008)

Going to wait to see if this GB comes off.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=55848&page=6

bilberry looks good value to.

Its like a bug, You cant stop spending !


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Ebay has a nice selection of Vikan brushes. :thumb:


----------



## 5erge (Jun 5, 2008)

There's no denying the EZ is a good brush, however it's weakness is its fragility. The tip of my brush came off after 3 washs and the brush almost snapped from the handle on another occasion. If you look after the brush and take good care when using/storing it then it should last.

Des


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

The EZ is fragile, you need to glue the rubber end on as I lost mine within a couple of weeks. Despite just 'domestic use' (2 cars per week), my EZ has only lasted about 6 months, for the price I would expect better. Why are most of these brushes made with a twisted wire centre which always breaks. I'm also attracted to the long-handled Vikan as this seems to use a flexible stainless steel centre core & a replaceable brush head although the bit where the head screws on looks like exposed metal.

Anyone used one of these or can confirm the centre core is completely plastic coated?


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

Gandi said:


> http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Vikan_Wheel_Rim_Brush_1.html
> 
> That one, its the best brush for under £10 IMHO other than that its the one you posted or the EZ again IMO


I've got this one, very good so far and it's been used over 10 times and still looks new!!!


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Its good for My alloys as there only 6J but are 16 spoked 15" so very tight lol


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

Stormos said:


> I've got this one, very good so far and it's been used over 10 times and still looks new!!!


A litle short for people with deep rims though


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Its longer than you think


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

Gandi said:


> Its longer than you think


C'mon now no bragging allowed!

Seriously though, I've also got one of these and it's not bad but nowhere near as good as the EZ for between the spokes. Someone must have one of the long handle Vikan's, the brush also being a bit longer on these as well.


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

vindaloo said:


> A litle short for people with deep rims though


fine for my 9.5 inch mv's


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

EZ brush - tries hard but could/should be a lot better for the price (about 50p in China!!)

tip comes off then the shaft breaks


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

nick the fish said:


> EZ brush - tries hard but could/should be a lot better for the price (about 50p in China!!)
> 
> tip comes off then the shaft breaks


Agree but what's your solution?


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

nick the fish said:


> EZ brush - tries hard but could/should be a lot better for the price (about 50p in China!!)
> 
> tip comes off then the shaft breaks


Isn't the EZ made in the US? I doubt it would be 50p.

Declaration of interest: I just added my name to the EZ group buy.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Nout wrong with the Raceglaze extra long wheel brush either and a snip at £7 odd


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

blurb said:


> Isn't the EZ made in the US? I doubt it would be 50p.
> 
> Declaration of interest: I just added my name to the EZ group buy.


made in China afaik?

as for mine - relegated to toilet duty!!

reaches the parts others brushes cannot!!!

for Gods sake YOU are paying for a brush that has been through a colouring process - black/blue - does it clean any better?

maybe white bristles show dirt better?


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

vindaloo said:


> Agree but what's your solution?


well i sorted the '***'

ref shaft design - well not twisted fence wire!

maybe carbon/fibreglass?

or better still a brush with interchangeable shafts? - rigid/flexible?

if i was designing from scratch that would be my approach - also different 'heads' !

be honest the design is fundamentally flawed

needs to be redesigned from the 'ground up'


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

tbh - i don't think anybody designed the EZ brush?

they went to a site like Ali Baba.com and just saw what was on offer from China?


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

For a design that is fundamentally flawed according to nick the fish, my EZ Brush has served me very well over the last year. After about 100 uses it still looks new and works as well as it did on day one.


----------



## Barker (Aug 7, 2008)

nick the fish said:


> well i sorted the '***'
> 
> ref shaft design - well not twisted fence wire!
> 
> ...


Well then if this is the case how about this for an idea 

DW users can get a formula for a complete wax made up (e.g wet wet wet wax ) then surely a decent brush should not be hard to sort ?

Now being a new user I am in no way offering to take this on but surely at the prices these brushes sell for ,its a massive gap in the market ?

Thoughts ...........?


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

How soft is this EZ Brush? I have 5 spoke alloys and I can get a wash mitt in pretty easily to clean my wheels so they rarely get dirty, trouble is the gap between the brake calipers and the rim is pretty tight so I just need a soft brush to clean in that gap really and wary that a nylon brush will require a lot of work to get rid of the grime, the bristles cutting lines in the dirt rather than rubbing it away if that makes sense.


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

a bentley bottle brush from wilko's is 99p and is an absolute gem! no metal at all, bristles all the way round, long enough to get through to the back of the wheel, and small enough to get in the gaps, i'll get some pics of my new ones tomorrow  good idea tho barker :thumb:


----------



## INWARD123 (Oct 28, 2007)

exotic detail said:


> Go for the Meguiars, its just as good as the EZ but doesnt snap lol
> 
> Simon


HA HA I've had two both snapped !!  good on megs though they replaced each time/

go for a Vikan :thumb:


----------



## Barker (Aug 7, 2008)

3dr said:


> a bentley bottle brush from wilko's is 99p and is an absolute gem! no metal at all, bristles all the way round, long enough to get through to the back of the wheel, and small enough to get in the gaps, i'll get some pics of my new ones tomorrow  good idea tho barker :thumb:


Considering @ that price you would get 18-19 brushes instead of 1 i'd be very interested in seeing these. :thumb:


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

EZ or Vikan. Have both and prefer the EZ.


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

just looked on wilko website, it's not listed, well not the one i have! i will sort the pics tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## Barker (Aug 7, 2008)

3dr said:


> a bentley bottle brush from wilko's is 99p and is an absolute gem! no metal at all, bristles all the way round, long enough to get through to the back of the wheel, and small enough to get in the gaps, i'll get some pics of my new ones tomorrow  good idea tho barker :thumb:


:doublesho Please tell me this aint it !:lol:

http://www.wilkinsonplus.com/invt/0117638


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

that's the fcuker mate! :lol::wall:


----------



## ReflexSilver (Aug 20, 2008)

are there other brands of the EZ brush?

i'm trying to find one closer to me since i live in the u.s.


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

A toilet brush, you serious?


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

mattyb95 said:


> A toilet brush, you serious?


stop it. :lol:


----------



## Barker (Aug 7, 2008)

3dr said:


> a bentley bottle brush from wilko's is 99p and is an absolute gem! no metal at all, bristles all the way round, long enough to get through to the back of the wheel, and small enough to get in the gaps, i'll get some pics of my new ones tomorrow  good idea tho barker :thumb:


Any luck with them pics yet matey ?


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

i'm working at the moment, sat in a merc using wireless broadband! will pop and buy some new brushes to show you later, it's not that exciting tbh but i reckon they're as good as some of the £10+ tat you get and just as usefull :thumb:


----------



## Barker (Aug 7, 2008)

:thumb:


----------

